# Interesting article



## Reeksta (Dec 18, 2014)

Heya. Thought you karate guys might enjoy reading this Karate s Holy Trinity Lyoto Machida Semmy Schilt and Andy Hug FIGHTLAND


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 18, 2014)

interesting article


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 18, 2014)

All of Jack Slack's articles are worth reading.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2014)

God, I love punching and kicking, love the fight game. I enjoyed reading that, enjoyed watching all the vids. You could make the same presentation about other renowned fighters as well, and whoever does, I hope they do as good a job. Nice article.


----------

